# Please, help me to identify this piece and who interpreted



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a short fragment of "Casta diva" from Bellini's _Norma._ The singer is no one famous - possibly hired just for the commercial. Here's the whole aria:


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Dolce & Gabbana are right up there with Gilbert & Sullivan, Rogers & Hammerstein, Lerner & Loewe for me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> Dolce & Gabbana are right up there with Gilbert & Sullivan, Rogers & Hammerstein, Lerner & Loewe for me.


I don't believe that's was the question. :lol:


----------

